# blue tongue skinks. net



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

i am in the middle of saving up for a beardie and am now looking at blue tongue skinks, as they require roughly the same amount of room etc. obviously whichever one i get i will do lots of research on, but i cant get onto the blue tongue skink.net website, i have been trying for about 3 days now, and it just says cant find server, are there any other websites with a good care guide for blue tongue skinks on? just so that i can make an informed decision  its just that i've read this website has a very good care guide. if there arent any others, couldnt somebody email the care guide to me? [email protected]?
thank you
i may end up saving for both, lol, i've been allowed 2 more reptiles in our flat...
anyway thanks for anybodies help


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

It works for me...try this.

Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET !


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

I have just printed that off!
Tis very good!
Snufferz x


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

try this 
Detailed Blue Tongue Skink Caresheet - BlueTongueSkinks.NET


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

have tried them both, but it just keep saying Safari can’t open the page “http://bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm” because it can’t find the server “bluetongueskinks.net”
can anyone email it to me? i wonder why it wont work...:banghead:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Try opening it in something other than safari, i'm guessing thats the problem.


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

but i only have one computer and one internet thingy, and dont really want to mess around with it, and wouldnt even know how to change from safari to anything else, no1 could copy and paste? nevermind...


----------



## deanm (Sep 15, 2008)

go to google type 
detailed blue tongue skink care sheet


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

That site was the bollocks! cant wait to move so we can build our bts a huge new viv. We let him run round the living room for exercise atm but as soon as we can get a mortgage were outta here !!


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

mangotango said:


> That site was the bollocks! cant wait to move so we can build our bts a huge new viv. We let him run round the living room for exercise atm but as soon as we can get a mortgage were outta here !!


 
Takes some reading but it is worth it...the forum is good aswell.


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

no matter what i seem to do, i cant access the site, whether i search for it in google, or follow links or anything, it just says cannot find the server, has anyone else got safari? can they access it? i just want a good care sheet, the others i have found on google havent been all that good...


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I already have the care sheet downloaded on my computer so if you pm me your e mail address I will send it to you if you like


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

i have pm'd you! i think, lol, thank you very muchly :2thumb: :no1:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Well your making a good choice with a bluey, I love them, I love my girl, 7yrs old now and soooooo pretty. Misstreated before we got her and was nasty (scared to be honest, people fault), full display and charged hissing like I dont know what, now you can stroke her face and she just closes her eyes and sits happily on you and she is the gentlest hand feeder. Out of all the blueys I have had she is the most gentle.


----------

